# Clearwater Florida



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

i was wondering if anyone has fished here recently. Want to king fish on the pier. Usually fish pcb/pensacola but im stuck going to clearwater instead. Completely new fishery i know nothing about.


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

40 years ago fished Indian Rocks pier. Not so much kings as I remember, lots of Spanish,reds, and TARPON. Also snook (tuff) out from under pier. If you can't catch a pinfish; they are there. Good luck!


----------



## flynavy812 (Mar 19, 2017)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> i was wondering if anyone has fished here recently. Want to king fish on the pier. Usually fish pcb/pensacola but im stuck going to clearwater instead. Completely new fishery i know nothing about.


From that area... I don't fish piers because I try to get away from the crowds. One of my favorite spots was fred Howard park. It's a mile or so long causeway with plenty of places to park and fish. Not usually crowded at all. Pulled some good snook and trout from there. Of course your options are almost unlimited down there... wade fishing fort desoto is great too. Probably veering off what you plan to do but just trying to point. If you have more specific questions let me know.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm not sure if they've been moving recently, but the skyway produces a good number of kings. You can give the bait shop there a call and they can tell you what's been going on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use to fish the skyway back before they turned it into a pier & started charging to fish. We've caught bull reds, we would hang an occasional tarpon never got one in. I've read you can catch grouper. We never did though.

That was in the late 80's. Seems like a long time ago now.


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

I used to live in Palm Harbor and worked in Clearwater (back in the early 90's) and have fished the area regularly. For king fishing, the only place I know of where they catch kings is on the Reddington Beach Pier, near Treasure Island just down from Indian Rocks Beach. There is also a pier on Clearwater Beach, not sure about that one, kinda touristy

Here are some other well known fishing places, though not so much for kings as for snook, trout, etc.:

Fort Desoto Park. They have a pier or you can wade fish.
Howard Park near Tarpon Springs, No pier, you can wade fish
Honeymoon Island near Dunedin, Palm Harbor. No pier, you can wade fish.
Clearwater Pass (fish from bridge)

I never had any luck on the Skyway bridge


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

You ever fish Gandy Bridge. We use to catch drum & Cobia out at the end.


----------

